# Segítséget kérnék torontói látogatáshoz



## laudate (2015 Március 13)

Kedves Fórumozók! Nagy kérésem van hozzátok. Budapesten élünk a lányommal, aki 25 éves. Májusban lesz Torontóban egy 4 napos zouk fesztivál, és mivel évek óta táncolja ezt a stílust, nagyon szeretne elmenni erre a programra, hiszen Kanadára is kíváncsi lenne. Mivel ilyen messzire nem érdemes rövid időre elutaznia, a rendezvény előtt ill. után még maradna a városban. Esetleg tud-e valaki szállásadásban segíteni, ill. ami ugyanilyen fontos: tanácsot adni, hova és hogyan érdemes elutazni abban a 10-12 napban, amire pénzt össze tud gyűjteni. Az nagyon jó lenne, ha társaságot kaphatna, esetleg valamelyikőtök családjában lenne lelkes fiatal, aki őt elkalauzolná. Természetesen nagy örömmel látnánk vendégül Magyarországon azokat, akik segítenének neki!! Középszinten beszél angolul, hivatása szerint edző, és mindene a tánc és a zene. Sajnos a szűkös anyagiak miatt családtag, barát nem tud vele utazni, viszont ilyen messze még nem járt egyedül, ezért fordulok kéréssel felétek. Előre is köszönünk minden javaslatot! Mária


----------

